# Can somebody identify this plant for me?



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

We found a bunch of this on our new property, can somebody identify this plant for me?


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Waxy leaves remind me of some type of ivy plant nothing poisonous I don't know though


----------



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Waxy leaves remind me of some type of ivy plant nothing poisonous I don't know though


The red berries threw me off. Definitely not "leaves of three", but would like to know before my 3 year old contacts it.


----------



## BirdyGSP (Aug 21, 2010)

Wintergreen, I think.


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup winter green, pick the berry it will smell just like winter green.

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Coffeenut (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks all. Great wealth of information here!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

wintergreen......Pick the berry and eat it, Its a regular snack for me in the woods.:corkysm55.........I cant believe people dont know wintergreen. I have even had people ask what wild blueberrys were in the past:lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> wintergreen......Pick the berry and eat it, Its a regular snack for me in the woods.:corkysm55.........I cant believe people dont know wintergreen. I have even had people ask what wild blueberrys were in the past:lol:


Yup Dang good Mother Nature snack


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

those are wintergreens. Remember the spearmint chewing gum and others and varieties? They used wintergreens to develop the flavors. Dont know what they use now but nuthin is as good as the original


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

SeaRay said:


> Yup winter green, pick the berry it will smell just like winter green.
> 
> _Sent from my DROIDX_


for sure! Leaves smell too


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Grouse love it!
As do Deer, Bear and Turkeys.

The leaves make a nice tea.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Picked and ate a couple of those berries this spring while I was beaver trapping, they are just as firm now as they are in the fall, I would think after freezing they would be mushy. Jim


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, you can chew on the leaves, too. Yes, tons of it growing around Baldwin and the banks of the PM.


----------

